# Oxycodone/APAP 5-325mg??



## Ludicium (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry If I'm not supposed to post this here.

But, I found a couple Oxycodone/APAP 5-325mg pills form my moms old prescription.

And I have never used prescription drugs to get high off of etc, and nor do i plan on doing so, but I am curious about these pills. If anything I'll throw em away, give them to someone or sell them, but from my understanding it is 5mg oxycodone and 325mg APAP which is basically acetaminophen, correct?

This is just the generic name for Percocet, correct?
Now would you take these orally and chew them or just swallow? or snort them?
Is 2 even enough to get the desired effect?
Also, how much would one of these cost if I were to sell them, which I might attempt?

The pill is white, round, and has a straight line on one side, and the numbers "512" on the other.
Thanks, and sorry again if this isn't supposed to be posted here.


----------



## sonar (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes they are generic 5mg percocet. The 325mg is acetaminaphen.

Prices vary wildly on prescription opiates, but I'd only pay $3 a piece for them at the most. Some places I'm sure they are worth at least $5. So, probably not worth the trouble and risk of selling. 

Opiates are weird. They effect everyone different. The first time I took them I absolutely loved them. Then again, some people will take one of those tablets and get sick and throwing up from the oxycodone. I've done various opiates over the years and at one point you can say it became a problem. Nothing serious, but I've seen a lot worse. The biggest problem was the amount of money I spent on them really. I'm fully convinced I was "hooked" the first time I snorted and oxycontin when I was 17. Honestly, it sounds cliche, but I had no idea what I was getting myself into. 

Not trying to sound like you dad or scare you, just laying that out there for you. Chances are you'll eat them and say "eh, what's the fuss about" and never try them again. Then again, and I do not exaggerate at all, there is a real chance it can be the start of a long, painful addiction to opiates. Some people (like myself) seem to have a tendency towards those sorts of things.

If you are going to do them, just swallow them. There really isn't any need for chewing them up (they taste gross) or snorting them. I'd say 95% of that pill is either acetaminophen or filler, so it's a hell of a lot of powder to snort for very little return. If you do decide to take them, try taking one and waiting 30-45min. If you feel OK then maybe take the other. You might catch a little buzz off of the 2 of them.


----------



## absolute0 (Jan 18, 2011)

Ludicium said:


> And I have never used prescription drugs to get high off of etc, and nor do i plan on doing so, but I am curious about these pills. If anything I'll throw em away, give them to someone or sell them, but from my understanding it is 5mg oxycodone and 325mg APAP which is basically acetaminophen, correct?


Yes you are correct, that pill contains 5MG of Oxycodone and 325 MG of Acetaminophen


> This is just the generic name for Percocet, correct?


Yes Oxycodone/APAP 5-325mg is Generic Percocet 5/325MG


> Now would you take these orally and chew them or just swallow? or snort them?


You definatley do not want to snort these pills. If I had to guess Id say 98% of that pill is APAP, Binders, Fillers. Best way to ingest these would be to chew and swallow.


> Is 2 even enough to get the desired effect?


If you have no opiate tolerance(meaning you rarley ever take narcotic pain meds) 2 pills should be enough to give you a nice little buzz. With that strength of percocet you would have to worry about OD'ing on the APAP before you would od on the oxycodone.


> Also, how much would one of these cost if I were to sell them, which I might attempt?


I dont believe this is a topic allowed to be discussed on these forums, nor would you find many people interested in those anyway.


----------



## Karmapuff (Jan 19, 2011)

Okay, I would take 2, you have 0 tolerance you will definitely feel good. 
I took four of those exact same pills at once my first time, Good day


----------



## thehairyllama (Jan 19, 2011)

10mg is even to much for someone with no tolerance, 5mg should do the trick, just dont throw them away thats drug abuse right there. and selling a small amount of them isnt to risky in my opinion, just dont do it in the precinct.


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Jan 19, 2011)

those things aren't that strong......don't worry about it. Take em, drink a beer, and chill out. I have to take 10 10/350's and drink to get off any more on those. Sure love that warm fuzzy feeling. Fucking expensive though.


----------

